# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Deca Durabolin urinalysis

## Maddog Mike

I've read that deca -durabolin can stay in your system up to a year? Anyone ever been on it and had to take a urinalysis? What did you use to beat it if you did?


Kind regards,

Mike

----------


## nirish_mark20

18 months in your system mate!

----------


## Maddog Mike

Wow 18 months there's gotta be a way to beat a drug test! Either that or I'm gonna have to work nightclubs if I get tested.

Thanks for the reply!

Mike

----------


## soccer#3

One dude around here wrote that birth control pills can be used in order to hide or mask the nandrolone in the urine

If you keep lookin around here somewhere u'll be able to find it

I wanna do nandrolone too but i dunno about doin bc pills tho

----------


## vanjag

Maybe the guy was referring to therapy of bitch tits after usage of deca . I haven't heard that birth control pills can shorten elimination time.

----------


## soccer#3

I didnt say it shortens the time.. i said it would mask or hide it
Im pretty positive of what I read

----------


## LILLEN

strange

----------


## system admin

18 months and I do not know of any way to beat the test unless you use some clean urine.

bc

----------


## DoneThoo2

If you place of business does a normal drug test for cocaine and marijuanna will the test show up? I had heard that it was a specific test for test?

----------


## Krmnnghia

DoneThoo2...No they won't show up. 99.9% of big buisness does not test for anabolics of any kind. Its waay to expensive for them. My employer of 100K+ employees does not  :Wink:

----------


## newaza007

I've been researching urine test and deca and it seems that most test (unless the tester is willing to spend big money) won't detect deca for more than 4-6 months.

----------


## stew piddasel

i have a olympic weightlifting meet coming up.About seven months ago i did some deca in the middle of a sust cycle before i knew i would be getting involved in olympic weightlifting, i only took 50mg once a week for 3 weeks. Im 6' 245 lbs do you think its still in my system and if so what should i do? USA weightlifting only tests the top three finishers and one random, do you think i should be worried about the random, i will avoid placing by missing a lift. I am being pushed into this meet by my coach who has put alot of time and effort into coaching me, and i do not have the heart to tell him that we have to wait.

----------

